
Ask HN: How are some successful OSS projects being run? - theboywho
Working at most companies today as a software engineer requires you to follow certain methodologies (daily stand-ups, kanban boards, sprints, backlogs, the need for often non-technical managers, etc)<p>How do these methodologies compare to successful community-run open source projects ? and more importantly, if they are different, why don’t proprietary &#x2F; company projects follow the open source model methodology wise ?<p>How are some successful open source projects run (in terms of development methodology) ? For example the Linux kernel, OpenBSD, or Bitcoin.
======
Bucephalus355
With regards to private companies not following OSS model, what I will say to
that is money changes absolutely everything. Not necessarily badly, but things
will be unrecognizably different.

